# ROS Guidelines



## OliviaPrice (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find in writing the review of systems guidelines that state for a complete review 10 systems must be reviewed and individually documented?


----------



## Kiana (Oct 21, 2008)

If you send me your email, I can send it to you.


----------



## hlg123z (Oct 21, 2008)

In the few minutes I've looked through my notes what I came up with is that a complete ROS consists of 9 systems and is found in the 1995 documentation guidlines. I hope that helps a little


----------



## cdcpc (Oct 22, 2008)

*No--10 systems is a complete ROS*

According to the Medicare Physican Guide (1995) guidelines page 7, 10 systems will be a complete ROS.

"DG: At least ten organ systems must be reviewed.  Those systems with positive or pertinent negative responses must be indivudually documented.  For the remaining systems, a notation indiciating all other systems are negative is permissable.  In the absence of such a notation, at least 10 systems must be individually documented." Medicare Physician Guide

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/Downloads/1995dg.pdf

I hope this helps!


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 22, 2008)

Trailblazer doesn't allow the "all others reviewed and are negative...." shortcut.

It varies from contractor to contractor so I'd individually check with them. Since the contractors can "interpret" (in other words, *confuse everyone*) the guidelines themselves....


----------



## OliviaPrice (Oct 22, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thanks to all who replied!


----------



## Tthouin83 (Sep 21, 2012)

*review of systems*

cAN SOMEONE HELP ME FIGURE OUT HOW OFTEN AN OTRHOPEDIC SURGEON SHOULD BE DOING A ROS. IS THERE GUIDELINES OR REGULATIONS ON THE MATTER I COULD READ PLEASE HELP


----------

